# Sony Vaio Temperature Check...



## bajaj151 (Sep 8, 2011)

Laptop: Sony Vaio VPCEB14EN
Purchase Month: August 2010
Use: Internet + Music + Movies....*NO GAMING*
Warranty: Expired


Idle temperature :  55-60 degree (using CoreTemp 64)




*Query*: Why may be the reason of high temperature ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, this seems not very high.Quite Normal. Laptop components are meant to handle even 80c or above.

After how much time of use is this Temp?


----------



## asingh (Sep 8, 2011)

Those are fine.


----------



## bajaj151 (Sep 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Well, this seems not very high.Quite Normal. Laptop components are meant to handle even 80c or above.
> 
> After how much time of use is this Temp?



30-40min...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2011)

May be its due to accumulation of dust in cooling fan of laptop or problem with cooling compound.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Sep 12, 2011)

go to service centre and get the heat-sink and the cooling fan of your laptop cleaned.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 13, 2011)

prudhivisekhar said:


> go to service centre and get the heat-sink and the cooling fan of your laptop cleaned.





d6bmg said:


> May be its due to accumulation of dust in cooling fan of laptop or problem with cooling compound.



No. 55-60 ARE *PERFECTLY SAFE AND NORMAL* in laptops.
Laptops dont have ample space. They have compact space and limited cooling options.

Laptop components are able to withstand 100c even. So if you cross 80c in 30-40 mins in normal usage, it would be matter of concern.

55-60 is normal even in desktops.


----------

